

Ask HN: If it's worth doing, is it worth doing simpler? - neotek

I have a music hosting site that pays my bills with enough left over to buy a small amount of icecream as a treat from time to time. I left my job recently to decompress and focus on building a proper startup. I figured the natural thing to do would be to move into album hosting since it aligns with the userbase I already have, and digital music sales are increasing rapidly each year.<p>The problem I'm facing is that the market I'd like to target seems pretty well stitched up by Bandcamp, and I'm unlikely to bring anything novel to the party other than simplicity.<p>Ideally, I'd like to make a site as simple as Gumroad - just upload, set a price, and launch - but I'm struggling to decide whether it's worth trying to attack the market when my only innovation is doing something in a simpler way than the main contender.<p>How can I tell if it's worth trying this idea out? Is just being simpler enough for an idea to succeed?
======
Mz
If by "simpler" you mean "more accessible and user friendly", that's a
definite maybe.

